#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Pijn geleden tijdens klus?

## Fritz

He wie heeft er ooit echt pijn gehad, tijdens het opbouwen van een showtje bijvoorbeeld. Ik wacht op verhalen over gebroken benen, gekneusde armen etc...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## sussudio

Een jaap van 4 cm., 2 cm. diep in mijn hoofd. Was een stuk aluminium van de trussupport. 

We waren aan het afbreken op een feestje voor ziekenhuispersoneel. Ik wilde de truss naar beneden halen met het licht er nog in en we hadden toen nog geen windups ... dom dom dom ...

Toen die handel naar benden gelazerd was voelde ik me niet zo lekker en vroeg aan Maaike of ik bloede. Antwoord: nee. Heel slim van haar want als ze ja zegt, dan val ik direct flauw (kan niet tegen mijn eigen bloed).

Eerst even rustig zitten en toen de logische vraag: "Is er een dokter in de zaal?". Ja, wel 50 dus, maar slechts 2 die nog nuchter waren. Die hebben de wond bekeken en mij voor hechtingen naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd. Ik had flink mazzel gehad: 1 cm. naar links of rechts en de schade was niet te overzien geweest.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:...hoop bloed en een effect dat volzit met rode smurrie...



En dat is nog wel het ergste! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Kijk zo'n verhalen bedoel ik dus! 

Fritz

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zelf gelukkig nog niks ergers dan paar kleine snij/schaaf wondjes maar wel eens een bandlid van een podium af zien donderen

Die was dus omdat de zangeres jarig was door de reservemic aan het meebleren in het nummer.. kreng kon dat niet hebben en komt na het nummer op hem af.. hij stapt achteruit.. net langs het trapje en dondert zo ervanaf..


Arm gebroken.. maar hij kon er wel mee lachen..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

was wel een heel smakenlijk gezicht iemand van het podium af zien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>lazeren.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>p<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>p<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>p<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>p<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>p<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=ic

----------


## Techieguy

Uhm,..

Meerdere ongelukjes::

Zijn aan het uitladen na een dansklus, staat het dimmerrack (40 x 5kW) op de laadklep, laadklep zakt, dimmerrack gaat rijden:: tip probeer zo'n rack NOOIT op te vangen!!!! Resultaat was gelukkig slechts een paar zwaar gekneusde vingers...

Ben met iemand een versterkerrack uit de kelder bij ons op school aan het tillen, loop ik tegen een metalen punt van een paar centimeter aan... Jaap van 2 cm diep in mn been... heb ik wel n tijdje last van gehad...

----------


## PHsound

Ik ook een keer iets meegemaakt:

Schuimparty met ADHsound (ad dus.)

Het schuim spoten ze vanaf het podium waar wij dus ook stonden.

op een gegeven moment kwam het schuim net zo hoog als het podium te staan. nou niks aan de hand toen spoten ze weer en het kwam langzaam het podium op kruipen.

Zegt ad: Peter veeg ff dat schuim weg het loop onder men meubel door.

nou ok ik niet te lam en doe dat maar ik zag het verschil tussen het podium en de grond niet meer door het schuim.

Ik zette dus een stap naar rechts en KNAL 1,50 meter naar beneden.

Het leuke was dat ad net aan het lullen was en je hoort hem echt zo zeggen Wa gebeurt daar nou! (zaal van 1000man ofzo)

Er stonden dus van die dranghekken met om de 70 cm zo'n ijzere buis.

Auw! eentje in/ tegen men nek Arm knie en ankels ik meteen naar de EHBO,
komt ad zo is kijke we we waren met z'n 2 echt zo van ik kan zeker in men eentje opruime? (Maar het viel gelukkig meej)

Behalve dak niks kon tillen zelf niet de licht tafel besturen  <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Amen

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Mr Dj

echt gewond ben ik nog niet geweest, maar laatst hadden we een feestje van +/- 1000 man en om 2 uur werdt er de krachtsnoer uitgetrokken......EN VERTEL DIE ZATLAPPEN MAAR EENS DAT JIJ NIET GEWOON INEENS STOPT MET DRAAIEN MAAR DAT DE ORGANISATIE DE STROOM ERUIT TROK.  gevolg kun je wel raden.....................

er werd met bier gegooit MET HET GLAS ER NOG OMHEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PHsound

De org die de stroom er ineens uitrekt??

ik zou spontaan stukken hebben kosten voor hun.

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## FiëstaLj

dan moet jij maar goede afspraken met de organisatie maken... gebeurd zoiets niet..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## crazydj16

Met die praiseklus paar weken geleden hadden we 4 macjes op het podium staan. Toen die avond afgelopen was bleek het traditie ofsow om nog ff na te hangen, maar dan hetliefst met 1200 man op het al vrij kleine podium. Dus mijn collega en ik begonnen al een beetje te zweten... helemaal toen een aantal kleine kids die mac's ondekt hadden, en bedacht dat ze daar wel leuk mee konden spelen. 

Maarja, met 1200 man in de paden ben je niet zo 1 2 3 bij het podium. Dus mijn collega had bedacht maar ff de 100 meter kerkbankhorden te gaan doen terwijl ik die macjes aan het uitzetten was. Dus terwijl ik op mn scherm kijk hoor ik ineens een harde klap en zie ik mijn collega tussen 2 kerkbanken liggen.

Die heeft de rest van de avond kunnen kijken naar ons, hoe we aan het afbreken waren. Terwijl hij daar met zn zwaar verstuikte enkel zat pijn te lijden. De mac's hadden het gelukkig wel overleefd<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gelukkig was het na een weekje wel weer over en kon die de week daarna dus ook weer gewoon mee op klus. 

grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## andre

array topje de vrachtauto in laden, dondert in eens de ramp naar beneden. array topje op mn been, 3 maand op krukken lopen

Alle taalfouten, spelfouten en stijlfouten zijn drukfouten

----------


## Jurgen

Ok mensen, 

Die oetlul die het presteert om van een podium af te kletteren ben ik dus...

Podium ±80cm hoog, afstapje gemaakt met een kissie, alleen kissie stond op wat kabels. Ik ging dus op de rand staan van het kissie, waarna het hele geval onder me vandaan klettert.

Leuk gezicht hoor, uitgelachen worden door 30 kids......

Zal trouwens een beste jaap geweest zijn op jou hoofd; als ie de grootte van jouw 'haarloze' gedeelte bestrijkt tenminste....

Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> dan moet jij maar goede afspraken met de organisatie maken... gebeurd zoiets niet..



Weet je nou wat het lullige is...we komen daar ( in die zaal ) redelijke vaak met onze drive-inns. De ene keer is een feest om 1.45 afgelopen da andere keer om 2.30 of om 2.15...dat kwam daar nooit zo nauw. als je de richtlijn 2.00 maar aanhoud. Deze keer kondigde we het laatste nummer aan en toen hij net +/- 1min liep trokken ze er de stekker uit. ERG LEUK.

----------


## jaja

Deze persoon was in de haast vergeten dat de truss nog niet omhoog was gedraaid omdat het licht er nog niet allemaal in hing. Een ganzenei als aandenken was het resultaat. 

http://www.pbmdiensten.nl/buil.jpg

I'm a handyman, i screw everything

edit MOD: foto's in fotoforum, of je moet echt van pijn houden!

----------


## DeMennooos

Ben wel eens naast de ramp gestapt met het achteruit lopen de vrachtauto uit en ik had de mazzel dat ze net aan die kant net wat racken hadden gezet waar ik op stapte, maar is toch ff schrikken als je opeens een halve meter lager dan verwacht uitkomt.

Ander klusje met promotievlaggen die op een truss poort bevestigd werden met tie-raps. In de tijd dat er nog geen leernichten waren ff gauw de ijzerzaag gepakt en uitgeschoten zo mijn duim in. In eerste instantie niets in de gaten totdat ik iets warms langs mijn hand voelde lopen. Mag lite erop en de opdrachtgeefster in paniek... Hoop bloed en los vingertopje.

Brandwonden van errug warme filters op mijn armen.

Regelmatig nog steeds een pijnlijke enkel door een iets te enthousiast wegrijdende tapesjoooow artiest die mij ff over het hoofd zag omdat ie te druk bezig was met het ontvluchten van een horde gillende keukenmeiden.

Er zijn van die Drumfills die aan 1 kant een beetje schuin zijn afgezaagd en op die plaats zitten dan de wieltjes. Lekker handig achteruit de ramp aflopen en op het moment dat de wieltjes ook de ramp opgaan niet bedacht zijn op het gewicht en met drum fill en al van de ramp af flikkeren.

Met mijn vingers tussen de poten van een inklappende manfrotto gezeten (niet echt een aanrader)

Doordat ik wat langer ben dan de gemiddelde collega ben ik altijd de Sjaak en moet altijd bukken als ik onder de truss door wil lopen tijdens het opbouwen. Dat bukken wil ik wel eens vergeten, met de nodige bulten en krassen op mijn nog wel behaarde hoofdje <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## R. den Ridder

tijdje geleden,

Ik  een klusje aan het doen in het CVA in tilburg, een van de vele typische, zwaar gesubsidieerd theaterjes.

Ik moest daar dus wat horizonbakken verhangen, aangezien de voorgaande amateurs ze als topspot hadden gebruikt (hoe kom je er op).

Er wordt daar, bij gebrek aan geld voor een genie nog gewerkt met de oude altrex minirolsteigers.

Ik dus met knikkende knieen omhoog, maar toen ik bovenin zat werd ik iets te enthousiast, met als gevolg dat ik me via het grid ging verrijden (had ik niet moeten doen).

De wieltjes van de steiger bewogen dus niet maar ik wel, met als gevolg dat ik vier meter naar beneden viel.
Gelukkig kon ik in het horizondoek springen, wat mijn val brak, en ook bijna het grid :-).

toch nog de verdere voorstelling met een pijnlijke rug een een ontzettend wit gezicht achter de lightcommander gezeten.

Verder is het bij ons standaard om wel ergens tegenaan te lopen bij het hangen van licht, dus de bulten en builen welke ik hieraan heb overgehouden tellen voor mij al niet meer mee.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## ludwig

zolang je er achteraf kunt om lachen is het goed. Nog niet veel accidenten gedaan, maar wel een paar die goede anekdotes zijn :

Samen met een gemeentelijke werkman hele zware ijzeren prak versjouwen. Kerel laat zomaar los waardoor het ding draait, mijn middenrif losgescheurd en nog wat in mijn rug een beetje langer geworden. Gevolg : drie weken niet lachen of helse pijn. Collega's die ik nog nooit een mop had horen vertellen, bleken plots klasse stand-up comedians te zijn...

Even aan een 2 kW wide profielspot aan het sleutelen terwijl het brandpunt mooi recht op mijn trui valt... Gered door collega die een fles bruiswater als CO2 brandblusser gebruikte.

----------


## djdabounce

Hoevaak heb ik me kop wel niet gestoten aan onze truss, maar dat heeft iedereen wel eens. En 1 keer heb ik mijn scheenbeen tegen een koppeling van de truss gestoten. Nou dat is niet leuk. Maar niks ergs dus.

Een kind kan de was doen.

----------


## ludwig

Ha Ralph, heb een gelijkaardige ervaring, maar het liep een beetje anders af. Ik was alleen in onze zaal een fuif aan het inhangen. Nu reed ik altijd zelf met mijn stelling rond door me aan het grid voort te trekken.( het was ook niet zo hoog, grid op 4 meter ) Bij een van mijn nogal snelle dwarse verplaatsingen ( ik bolde met dat ding rond als een skate-board op stelten ), een gevallen bout voor een wiel en het volgende moment hing ik aan het grid met de leuning van mijn stelling aan mijn voet. Terwijl ik aan het nadenken was over vallen en zo, trok ik met die voet naar me toe en de stelling kwam terug op zijn wieltjes. Zo een kwartiertje boven blijven zitten om uit te bibberen... Later beter uitgekeken waar ik rommel liet vallen..

----------


## movinghead

Figuren die het nodig vinden om met flight-cases te gaan scheuren terwijl de vlindersloten niet vast zitten.... maar er gewoon als twee messen uitsteken... Niet echt lekker.... broek gescheurt... plus een flinke jaap in mijn been.... die moest ik toch wel ff laten behandelen bleek later... toen mijn broek toch roder werd dan dat hij blauw was....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Jeroen

Podiumdeel op een steekwagen, lopen en opeens staat die steekwagen stil,... krijg ik de punt van dat podiumdeel tegen m'n strot aan,...

Net wakker van het slapen in de bus, stap uit, doe de laadklep open wil een ramp uit dat ding pakken, doe 2 stappen en flikker zo met ramp en al uit de bus. 

Ver in 10 jaar no problem <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Snee in m'n hals van een zeer dun staalkabeltje wat een backdrop strak moest houden...

mvg,




Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Iko

Ja euh ik ben een beetje klein dus als de klep van een flightcase open staat kom ik niet boven die deksel uit.. dus ik stop er iets in en iemand gooit die klep dicht.. AU.. en verder erg vaak ook die vlindersloten tegen je boven benenen enz.. er fijn en natuurlijk als je dr strobo uit het stekerblok haalt dat er nog wat stroom op staat.. maar pas twee keer daar door van een lader gevalle..

mzzls Dj Iko

----------


## Niek...

Ik heb regelmatig pijn aan m'n ogen...wanneer je ziet hoe de lelijkste dorpsgekken gekleed zijn

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Delirium crew

Tijdje terug op een feestje van loveland moets ik een truss oppakken waar ik al een raar gevoel kreeg.
toen ik vervolgens een Par 36 moest pakken dacht ik nog "hey wat een zachte Par 36!"
Het bleek dat mijn pink uit de kom was.
Kon ik weer niks doen. <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## nicovwijk

Bij mij is er niks ergs gebeurt.
Een paar keer me kop gestoten enzo.

Dit topic moeten we landelijk bekend maken....
Is goed voor de concurentie<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik was een keer rowwenheze op aan het bouwen en er was een doek over...

De kist waar ie inmoest stond op de uiterste rand van het podium en iemand had em niet op de rem gezet... 

Dus ik smijt dat behoorlijk grote (lees zware) doek erin.. en de kist wil van het podium afvallen... ik grijp hem bij de rand vast en de klep komt omlaag....

Vol op mijn handen dus.... das ook niet fijn kan ik je vertellen..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Ronnie

hey,

Ik ging afbreken bij een klein klusje, ik pakte samen met iemand anders een topkast van een jbl sp218 af, die guest liet hem uit zijn handen schieten, toen kreeg ik hem op mijn teen, gelukkig viel het wel mee

greetzzz.....Ronnie

Mijn baas heeft D&B OLE OLE!!!

----------


## Flitslicht

Een collega van mij, vond het leuk om treintje te spelen met 2 subkisten van 130 kilo per stuk. Hij kon ze niet meer in bedwang en hij ramde mij tussen een deurpost.

Schade:
2 geknuisde ribben
1x 3 hechtingen (voorhoofd)
1x 5 hechting (achterhoofd)
1 gebroken scheenbeen
5 botsplinters moeten laten verwijderen

Verder veel pijn en schramen (en de deurpost was ontwricht.)
Ambu ritje naar AZU was wel leuk!!

10 maanden uit de running geweest. Nu weer een maandje of 4 bezig.

Van je collega's moet je het hebben!!!


Grtz.

----------


## Dj Cross

> citaat:2 geknuisde ribben
> 1x 3 hechtingen (voorhoofd)
> 1x 5 hechting (achterhoofd)
> 1 gebroken scheenbeen
> 5 botsplinters moeten laten verwijderen



alsof het een antwoord is op "wat stond er" <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Flitslicht

hahaha

zo leuk was het niet eikel!!!

----------


## Dj Cross

dat geloof ik best! het klinkt ook niet echt al te fris al die hechtingen...

en zou was het ook niet bedoeld trouwens..

----------


## DeMennooos

Een treintje heeft ook altijd voorrang <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Techieguy

Foei menno!!

----------


## Dj Cross

en menno is geen eikel nou?<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Het is gewoon zo. Probeer maar eens een treintje van een kist of 4  wat op snelheid is meteeen te laten stoppen. Gaat je niet makkelijk af.

Flitslicht had gewoon de pech dat ie op het verkeerde moment op de verkeerde plek stond. En dat maakt het nog niet leuk....

Die smile stond er ook niet achter om Flits uit te lachen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Ronnie

Hey,

kom je aan bij de ehbo helemaal in de prak, vragen ze wat heb jij gedaan? ja, locomotiefje gespeeld met vliegkisten....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzz.....Ronnie

Mijn baas heeft D&B OLE OLE!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

Ooit na en optreden een bierglas in mijn smoel gehad van een cokesnuivende itakker die mijn instrument wou lenen. De gevolgen zie je volgende week woensdag wel. En de enige reden dat ik geen lijk heb veroorzaakt was het vernunft om mijn ogen meteen na de tijd te checken (Links, rechts, oh, die doen het nog..). Maar sinds die tijd wel wat meer sympathie voor Leefbaar Werkplekje en haar voorzitter...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

(hoezo veteraan???)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Keer met m'n jatten tussen een dichtklappende kabelkist gezeten.......... Hoewel het geen blijvende schade tot gevolg had, is het absoluut geen aanrader.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hoi,

'n keer in de stadschouwburg van eindhoven in de globe zaal een klusje gedaan (da's beneden). Heel leuk m'n kisjes op die lift gezet had m'n collega de rand om de kisten tegen te houden al omhoog geklapt. Dat vonden mijn enkeltjes niet fijn. (6weken gips)

En regelmatig hoofd gestoten.

Een collega uit belgié (phlippo light) wil een dekorstuk van de laadlift afpakken en laat hem te vroeg los. Resultaat vingertopjes kwijt.

MVG Willem (soundexpresse@planet.nl)

----------


## Flitslicht

Kijk, wat ik daar mee gemaakt was echt niet fijn, 
vandaar mijn reactie. 
Als je zelf zoiets mee maakt dan weet ook hoe k#t het is.

Grtz. (no offense)

----------


## michiel

Zo zo, ik heb nooit geweten dat jullie werk zo gevaarlijk kon zijn.<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Dj Cross

ik geloof je ook best dat het klote is..

----------


## Flitslicht

Dat was het ook...

10 maanden uit running zijn is niet leuk... alleen kunnen kijken hoe iedereen hard aan het werken is en je kunt niet helpen ofzo...

Grtz.

----------


## John b

Hebben jullie met al die ongelukjes geen problemen gehad met de officiële instanties (verzekering,arbo)?

En gebruiken jullie veiligheids schoenen,helmen enz.

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,stk

----------


## Flitslicht

Helm is niet verplicht tijdens laden en lossen. Tijdens rigging denk ik wel. Veiligheidsschoenen wel. Altans dat zeg de ARBO wetgeving.

Ik zelf heb wel veiligheidsschoenen en gehoorbescherming. De "rest" wordt vaak "vergeten".

Grtz.

----------


## djdabounce

Nee ik niet, misschien iets om mee te beginnen.

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik draag altijd veiligheidsschoenen...

legerkistjes... zelfs met uitgaan, altijd handig als er een of andere idioot over je voetjes heenstiefelt...

Helm draag ik nooit (zo groot riggen wij niet) met riggen wel altijd handschoenen aan !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ok, na al deze bekentenissen wil ik ook effe meedoen.

Moest voor een collega bedrijf een klusje doen in een particuliere squashbaan-sauna-bar doen. Hadden ze bedacht om een subje van zo 60 kg boven de luifel van de bar te plaatsen. Die luifel was van MDF en hing aan kettingkjes (Gamma-kwaliteit) Via een riggel in de wand moesten luidsprekers erop geschoven worden.

Rolsteigertje er bij op 2,5 meter die sub op de riggel en proberen te schuiven. Komt die sub-kast terugvallen. Ik wil hem tegenhouden en toen begon die rolsteiger te schuiven... Boem, Ikke op de grond en 10 cm naast mijn hoofd de subkast. Oefff.

Met de ambu naar het ziekenhuis in Ede en twee weken uit de running met een hersenschudding en zwaar gekneusde enkel.

Maar toch de volgende dag de Schapenmarkt voorzien van wat geluid. Maar daar deed ik wel twee uur langer over dan normaal.

Verder zijn die luidsprekerflenzen ook zo fijn om effe tussen te komen. Heb je meteen een flinke bloedblaar op het topje van je vinger. Voel je de hele avond die faders om mengtafel niet meer en de pijn des te meer.

En wat dacht je van de hamer voor je truss... die is toch voor de pennen vast te slaan ? Of is het de regelmatige start van een nieuwe nagel (omdat ik weer eens geen handschoenen aan had ?!)
<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## movinghead

Als zij zoiets bedenken... dan zeg jij toch dat een subje zo hoog plaatsen in feite weinig uit maakt?
En dat wanneer ze het toch willen... doen ze het toch lekker zelf...

Bekijk het maar....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Jan-Peter

Uiteraard heb ik tegengas gegeven, maar de opdrachtgever wilde het persé zo hebben en dat was met het bedrijf dat de klus had aangenomen strikt afgesproken.
Ja, dan ben ik alleen maar de uitvoerende partij en dan gaat het fout ! Ik ben dan blij dat ik van te voren er voor gewaarschuwd heb dat het niet kon en dat ik dan toch in mijn gelijk wordt gesteld.

Uiteindelijk bleek ook dat de rolsteiger (met gladde nylon wielen) nooit gebruikt had mogen worden op de parket vloer. dat hadden rubberwielen moeten zijn. Ja dat hoort de leverancier van de rolsteiger dan toch te weten ... ?

De eigenaar van dat pand begon toen eerst te mekken dat zijn aprket beschadigd was. Het lag er net een week in en had ca. 10.000 NLG gekost. Nu zat er een buts in van zo 10 x 2 cm en de parketleverancier had gezegd dat dan het hele parket vernieuwd moest worden. Na een week of twee touwtrekken en verschillende partijen aansprakelijk stellen, zij de man opeens: Laat maar zitten, d'r zal binnenkort nog wel eens wat vallen en een deuk veroorzaken.

Ik heb niets meer van die man gehoord. Had weinig belangstelling voor mij. Toen ik terug kwam van het ziekenhuis om mijn gereedschap e.d. op te halen was er ook het e.e.a. verdwenen. Het is nooit meer teruggevonden.

Het is duur leergeld geweest. Werken als zelfstandige voor derden is best leuk, maar je moet zo'n projekt wel heel goed doorspreken voor je definitief JA zegt tegen de klus. Gebuert het niet zoals jij het zelf zou doen, wees dan wijs en durf dan gewoon NEE te zeggen.

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Het zou mijnsinziens een aanwinst zijn in het topic "freelancer worden, en nu". 
Misschien iets voor Menno om dit te doen, hij heeft tenslotte op 18-3 een slotje erop gegooit, anders had ik er wel een linkje bij geplaatst hiernaartoe...

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

----------


## moderator

Ben het niet met de schrijver boven mij eens. Freelacer topic is duidelijk een vraag die hier niet thuis hoort. Is namelijk absoluut niet bedrijfstak gebonden en het doorverwijzen van deze starters nar de KvK bij hun in de buurt is de meest volledige verwijzeing die iemand ze kan geven.

Dat dit topic over pijn/ongevallen/near accidents wel aanleiding is om op een later tijdstip in te gaan op arbo regulaties en (overige)bepalingen dat mag evident duidelijk zijn geworden.

Even iets recht zetten:
Het dragen van veiligheidsschoenen is verplicht voor PERSONEEL.
Het dragen van een veiligheidshelm wanneer er boven je hoofd gewerkt wordt is absoluut verplicht.

Je wil niet weten wat er gebeurt als er een M8 moertje van een meter of 6 naar beneden komt zeilen...
En nu niet heel cynisch gaan roepen dat een veiligheidshelm een topkastje van 70kg niet afremt...

Ik ben ook nog wel eens op pad...en als ik met een zeker iemand op pad ga dan geeft de TD standaard een lap pleister en een xtra brandblusser mee<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik een slotje geplaatst op "Freelancer worden, en nu" ???
Zou ik dan toch verborgen extra rechten hebben in fora waar ik geen moderator van ben?


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

We zitten op KMRF, toch ? Deze discussie loopt mijns insziens een beetje heel ver naar de "dodelijk serieus" richting. En dan nog bijna letterlijk. Buiten het punt dat, in het avontuur van onze jonge collega,  volstrekt duidelijk wordt dat regels en wetten vaak dienen om verantwoordelijkheid af- of door te schuiven, geeft diezelfde jongeman het absolute sine qua non aan : " volgens de regels van de kunst en goed vakmanschap ". Dat betekent dat als je als techie ergens komt en er wordt iets van je verwacht, of geëist dat absoluut niet door de beugel kan, of waarvoor je jezelf niet geschikt acht, weiger het gewoon. Er zijn mensen die 100 Kg effe lekker boven hun hoofd tillen en er zijn er die 20 Kg zo ver krijgen. Weet tot welke soort je behoort. 
Gisteren fuifje met stubru gedaan.Lang geleden dat mijn haar nog eens pijn heeft gedaan. Flinke fuif, flinke kater...

----------


## Fritz

ff ontopic maar weer?

Fritz

----------


## axs

Tijdens de afbraak van I Love Techno in Gent, een aantal jaar geleden...

We rijden 2 op elkaar gestackte JBL kasten (+/- 2m hoog!!!) de ramp van de vrachtwagen op.  Waren met 6 personen.  Krijgt een roadie een ongelooflijke niesbui bij het oprijden van de ramp...  
gevolg ... heel de JBL-stack terug een stuk naar beneden, 1 roadie met gebroken been, een andere 'platte' tenen en de rest een leuke douchebeurt van de niesbui ...
  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## RDH

t enige dat ik is gehad heb is n flinke optater....de kabel was onder n kist gekomen en dus kapot gegaan...ik pak d'r aan...autch...

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Merijndj

Ik heb alleen nog maar heel erg pijn doende voeten gehad (nadat ik een dag had gelopen in een schouwburg (ben ik normaal niet gewend)).

Ik moet er dan ook aan toevoegen dat ik waarschijnljk binnenkort mijn eerste "echte" klus krijg. Ben net 18 jaar geworden (exact 2 dagen geleden).

Heb ook weleens een sneetje in mijn vinger gehad (van een stuk decor met een scherp randje).

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mja, daarnet nog op een festival uitgeschoven op m'n zij in de bocht van een laaddok...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Gast1401081

Van alles, met als dieptepunt een bierglas in mijn gezicht. Gelukkig miste die *** mijn ogen op een haar na...

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

edit  stond er al.. sorry.... edit

----------


## mark1

ben een keer mee wezen kijken (helpen) op een klus
wat dingen op de laadklep gezet
laadklep naar beneden en vol op m'n tenen
gelukkig hadden ze het meteen in de gaten (ook flink geschreeuwd<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## Music Power

Statief (kan in 2 delen omhoog) 

Bovenste deel was al omhoog denkt frank doe ook maar ff het onderste deel omhoog. Draai ik het bovenste deel weer los<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Gevolg het vel van je vingers en flinke hoofdpijn van een martin effect wat ik op me kop kreeg. Dit is me onderhand al 2 keer gebeurd. 
Verder weinig bijzonders

Greetz...Frank

----------


## speakerfreak

wat musicn power is mij ook al wel es gebeurd .
simpel statiefie met 4 effecten er aan moest om laag  dus ik draai hem los en het was nog al wat zwaar dus zo mijn vel( tussen mijn duim en wijsvinger) ertussen.

dat deed ook nogal eruuuuuuuuuuuuug pijn maar ja , ik ben gelukkig een echte   dy hard ( of hoe je dat ook schrijft<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## PowerSound

Een vriend die de statieven naar beneden wou draaien.
Hij let niet en draaid maar verder, maar statief gaat niet naar beneden omdat het nog ergens vast zat, en kabel ging dus maar los.
Ik rennen en schreeuwen naar die gast voordat statief toch in een keer een 1.5m naar benedenschiet. Statief in mijn handen genomen en dan plotselingen moeten tegenhouden. Velletje eraf, pijn !

En elke show en fuif moet ik toch overal serieus gekrabt worden tot bloed door die fucking flight-case hoeken.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## gilly

bij mijn opslagruimte zit een trap van gladde tegels (zeg maar badkamertegels) ,en het had die avond geregend dus ik samen met colega met een grote flightcase naar beneden glij ik dus uit en pleur naar beneden incl flightcase!! <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>  
was geen fijn gevoel ik heb een weekje met een geplet gevoel rondgelopen...<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destroyer

STom los snijden van tie-raps op een ladder, eerst 1'tje rechts toen 1'tje ver links. De leatherman schoot uit in m'n arm. Diepe jaap van 6 cm lang. Per direct naar het zieken huis, 9 hechtingen!

Ben je mooi klaar mee als je weet dat je nog steeds verder moet afbreken en naar huis moet chauffeuren met de truck!

----------


## LSD

Enkele jaren geleden, bij het opstellen op een beachparty met een genie lift vastgereden in een dikke laag los wit zand.  Deze sloeg om door de vaart die ik al had, ik eronder. gevolg : net niks gebroken maar been alle kleuren van de regenboog.
Ook al enkele jaren geleden : met stuk in mijn botten een topkast (40 kg) van de bassen aant tillen en stap achteruit, maar achter mij was geen podium meer.  In een reflex toch nog de topkast een zet kunnen geven zodat ik em niet in mijn gezicht kreeg. Mijn arm zat er wel nog onder : ook weer net niet gebroken maar alle kleuren.

verder buiten de wekelijkse schrammen en bulten niks bijzonders (hout vasthouden...:-)

music is the dope

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> met stuk in mijn botten



...ik zou er niet fier op zijn...

Tiemen

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: ...ik zou er niet fier op zijn...



en wat mag fier zijn :Smile: 

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Booster

Vorig jaar oktober een Alp opdraai-statief (zo'n joekel) op m'n bovenbeen gehad... dat was wel heel erg pijnlijk... De volgende dag een trouwerij moeten opbouwen, draaien en afbreken... goed ingezwachteld en doorbijten... na die avond toch nog even kijken hoe het er uit zag: hele bovenbeen was zwart...
Nu, bijna een jaar later, heb ik nog steeds lichtelijk een blauwe plek op m'n been.

Vorig jaar september in m'n eentje een genie op een laadklep proberen te zetten... niemand die mij had gezegd dat ik dat beter niet had kunnen doen... behoorlijk door m'n rug gegaan en nooit rust genomen: gevolg: elke klus wel last van m'n rug.
Afgelopen donderdag tijdens opbouw van de Uitmarkt op een ramp onderuit gegaan... Ik deed flightcase trekken, een ander duwen... uit reflex wel de flightcase vasthouden om te voorkomen dat de ander het volle gewicht kreeg... gevolg: rug en schouder verdraait en 3 dagen lang aan de pijnstillers om Lowlands door te komen.

----------


## LSD

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> met stuk in mijn botten
> ...



zijn we ook niet :-)
we waren toen nog jong en onbezonnen ... 
nu weten we wel beter (hoe ouder hoe zwaarder de kater :-)

music is the dope

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Een keer een ge-tipte kabelcase uit een bus gehaald,dus moest hem eerst terug tippen terwijl die terug kantelde op zn wielen deed ik een stap achteruit (uit de bus)alleen was ik vergeten dat we met de bus half op de stoep stonden dus kwam met mn ene voet half op de stoeprand en knikt dus dubel en mn arme ruggetje vondt het ook niet zo prettig,om het gewicht van die kabelkist op te vangen met zo'n foute houding,kep een week thuis gezeten met rug-klachten<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

en verder de "bijna" "normale" dingen, van de truss te laag inschatten,en wat schrammetjes en wondjes...<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>



Groeten,
Robert

----------


## GuntherM

Een par 36 lamp op mijn voorhoofd, nadat die uit een galaxy gevlogen was, een snee van enkele cm en enkele minuten even het licht uit geweest bij mij.

Uitgeschoven op een verlichte dansvloer, toen de plaatselijke poetsploeg er niet beter op gevonden hadden om deze te poetsen met groene zeep (zeer glad)  :EEK!: 

Mij paar keer verbrand aan een rookmachine, flamazine rules... 

En blauwe plekken met het stapelen van SA stackjes, paste mooi bij de kleur van de speakers  :Big Grin:

----------


## StijnS

Eerst parren op een podium hangen. Zo hoog mogelijk gehangen. (het dak zat in de weg, kon niet hoger)
Daarna rustig op het podium gesprongen terwijl 'k er niet aan dacht dat daar parren hingen... (en dat is me al meerdere malen overkomen)

En op een of andere manier krijg 'k ook altijd spier- en rugpijn van 't sleuren.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

afgelopen kermis een meesterlijke actie. s'nachts om half 5 tijdens het afbreken van de trussing een stukje tape met een mes proberen eraf te snijden... op een één of andere manier had ik het mes zo in mijn Linker hand hangen. konden we nog mooi naar de eerste hulp om 5uur s'nachts alles laten dichtplakken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . verder het gewoonlijke, uitglijden op de ramp, waarbij regelmatig de case die ik net vast heb mijn leven red, verder de gebruikelijke lompigheid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar echt botten breken of andere pijnlijke situaties heb ik gelukkig (even afkloppen) nog nooit gehad!!

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik zit nu al vanaf zaterdag morgen met een ontstoken pees, gekneusde elleboog en hand. Krijg je dus na 10 uur achter elkaar flightcases bouwen, 1100 popnagels inschieten en de dag erna 20 meter2 laminaat leggen!

zaterdag middag zitten kijken hoe opgetrommeld personeel klus bouwt, vandaag gekeken en rijden met een hand, hoe men een discosetje opzet en aanwijzingen geven! Morgen naar gramsbergen met een dubbele set GAE director. en zaterdag zelf met 3 man, (naja 2 en ik) in een feesttent geluid en licht bouwen voor band.

vanaf vandaag toch maar een bandje ter ondersteuning omgedaan, je doet anders toch teveel.    morgenvroeg even richting dokter..

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Vroeger, toen we allemaal nog niet zo overtuigt waren van het concept: 'Veiligheidsschoenen':

Op lokatie, oud podium. Houten constucties als onderstel die uitklapbaar waren, opzich nog niet zo erg. Het begon pas, bij de 15mm multiplex platen die er opgaan. Loodzwaar en niet te tillen. Toch proberen en ja je raad het al, baf op iemands poot. Gelukkig nog geen botten gebroken (zowel niet bij mij als bij mijn maat) en toen, de dag erna, snel naar het Vakkledingshuis in Groningen gedaan, en een paar Veiligheidsschoenen gekocht. 

Kan tegenwoordig niet meer zonder...

----------


## ronny

Wegens rijdende kist met daarop nog andere kleinere kisten(waaronder zo een rookmachien van 2kw van martin. zo een zr33 geval in oerdegelijke flightcase) eens van de laadklep gevallen op max hoogte en daarna die zr33 kist op mijn voet gehad. voorkant voet was ok wegens veiligheidsschoenen, wreef en enkel hebben in het gips gezeten wegens verstuiking :Frown: .   rechterschouder en arm hebben val gebroken en zijn enkele weken blauw geweest.

Voor de rest wel eens met het hoofd ergens tegen stoten of met de vingers tussen wand van vrachtwagen en flightcase terecht komen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Vandaag nog naast de ramp gestapt met een zenderrackje (35kg) in mijn handen (samen met collega). Was toch een gat van een metertje diep ongeveer. Dat gaat wel flink blauw worden denk.

Verder eigenlijk nog nooit meer gehad dan wat sneetjes, schaafwondjes en/of blauwe plekken.

Wel nog een keertje een set staan bouwen en breken met flinke koorts en wat de dag daarna een flinke longontsteking bleek. Dat was ook niet fijn moet ik je zeggen.

----------


## rolanddeg

Afgelopen zaterdag m'n kaak een beetje ontzet: flinke flightcase tegenaan gehad toen ik even een kabeltje zat te tapen. Auwie!!

Verder wel is over een kabel gestruikeld en zo een snoekduik van een podium van een meter hoog gemaakt. Betonnen vloeren zijn best hard...

Maar de pijnlijkste was toch wel bij een carrétje tikken. 2 trussdelen lagen op ongeveer 10 centimeter van elkaar, klaar om in elkaar te zetten. Onverwachts schuift een collega die delen met een klap tegen elkaar aan, met mijn middelvinger er tussen. Dit was toen ik 16 was (aantal jaren geleden), nu staat m'n vingertopje nogsteeds scheef.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Maat van me die uit een truss op een meter of 2 hoogte springt maar mij niet zag staan...een vliegende kopstoot is voor 2 mensen tegelijk best pijnlijk..zag het echt ff draaien.

----------


## moderator

categorie klein leed:
lig op mn knieeen een kabeltje tegen een plint weg te plakken, over de plint loopt een schuifdeur, je kent ze wel, 5m hoog, 5m breed, dikke glasplaat...
Een collega staat op me te wachten totdat tape-je vastzit en staat die deur te bewonderen...probeert dat ding te rollen, rolt best lekker.
....wel over mijn vingers heen die ik daar had liggen om de gaffa glad te strijken.

gevolg: pink, ringvinger en middelvinger 2x dikker dan normaal.
resultaat: weinig eq werk gedaan, vingers pasten niet meer om de knopjes...

Andere klus:
trussje gerigd, loadin van de lampjes in in afrondend stadium.
Loop onder sixbar door, pak wat uit kabelkist, draai me om...is het menneke met de filterframes langs geweest...
Resultaat: mooi kras op mn dak van voor naar achter ( jaja zit geen haar...)

Nog eentje dan:
Sporthal, ff tape setje doen...of we via de achteringang wilden laden...
Stap de achterdeur uit, op een afdekplaatje...plaatje verschuifd en mijn onderbeen gaat mee het onderliggende putje in.
gevolg: enkel doet auw en de volgende dag paste mn schoen niet meer...

Alles is weer geheeld, alleen de deuk in mn ego wordt steeds groter :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Opruimen zenders in koffers aan een tafel waar links en rechts statieven met licht staan. Lichtploeg is ook aan het opruimen en halen eerst alle lampen rechts weg van de T-bar waardoor het complete statief uit balans raakt en naar links valt. Flinke schamp op mijn hoofd en naar EHBO.

Midas Heritage 2000 de zaal in hijsen vanaf het podium over de stoelen heen zodat we niet hoeven te tillen met 8 man. Maken de hijsbanden vast aan de case maar de toneelmeester begint maar alvast op te halen zonder op een seintje te wachten. Vingers klem tussen hijsband en case.

----------


## jens

ik  op sportschoenen snel een klus doen....

denk ik even een electro takel (in case) opzij te rijden met een hoopje kabel erop.... ik trek aan die kist...valt er een kabel af voor het wiel...wiel blijft stil staan en ik trek die case om....zo op me tenen...dat was meteen de laatste keer sportschoenen  :Wink: 

of  tegen een soldeer bout aanlopen omdat colega lief hem even in de bankschroef had staan om te vertinnen.....

ook een keer een bus  geladen maar die zat goed vol....ik denk ik schuif nog even wat  er boven op....dus ik  ga op dat kabelkratje staan en schuif gestrekt nog wat over de rest van de cases....klapt dat kratje om en zo met me knapste stuk gereedschap op de bolhoek van een flightcase....
me colega heeft de rest maar afgemaakt  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en ik was wel toe aan een slokje water  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ach jah verder genoeg  schaaf, schuur en weet ik het plekken....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hier nog niet dodelijk of zwaar gewond geraakt op een klus (gelukkig).

Wel laatst iets mee gemaakt wat behoorlijk fout had kunnen aflopen: tijdens afbreken van setje in een trailer (zie topic Midzomerfestival 2007) rolde er een amprack weg waar ook nog eens een losse kist met versterker op lag... Hoorde een raar geluid en keek voor me uit en zag nog net dat het rackje met een enorme vaart door de trailer reed en vervolgens over de rand ging en zo'n 1,5 meter naar beneden viel... Losse rackje kwam zo'n 5 meter verderop op straat terecht na wat gestuiter...

Alles gelukkig goed afgelopen maar had wel behoorlijk fout kunnen aflopen als er mensen onder hadden gestaan of geprobeerd hadden om het rack op te vangen!  :EEK!:  (Hou maar eens een rackje van zo'n 100kg tegen als die op je afkomt buiten je macht!)

Dus we mogen weer van geluk spreken, zelfs alle apparatuur was nog in orde (hier dienen flightcases dus voor hè!).
Maar sindsdien loop ik wel op veiligheidsschoenen tijdens klussen.


Verder natuurlijk het eeuwige probleem van je vingers schuren en pletten bij het inklappen van statieven...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## laserguy

No offence hoor maar zijn al deze stomme en onnodige ongelukjes gewoon niet te wijten aan concentratiegebrek of gebrek aan veiligheidszin? 
In andere topics zit iedereen maar naar iedereen te roepen van "nee dat is niet veilig", maar uiteindelijk houdt niemand zich zelf aan die veiligheidsgedachte die ze iemand anders proberen opleggen blijkbaar.
Bij een hele hoop van deze verhalen heb ik gedacht van: jongens had nou even nagedacht en vooruit gedacht... dan was dit allemaal te vermijden geweest.
Fijn dat jullie zelf om jullie stommiteiten nu kunnen lachen maar bij heel wat van deze verhaaltjes had het veel erger kunnen aflopen... en aan de luchtigheid van sommige verhalen te zien hebben sommige mensen er blijkbaar niet uit geleerd...
Ik krijg een beklemmend gevoel van dit topic... als op klus in de toekomst met iemand moet samenwerken zal ik hem of haar heel argwanend in de gaten houden...

----------


## DJ nn

Na de laatste 2 posts denk ik aan de regelmatig voorkomende topics met titels is de stijl van: gecondoleerd en dat soort gevallen...
Zal verder ook geen uitleg bij hoeven denk ik.

Mijn "pijntjes": (niets ergs, meestal dom)
met m'n pootjes ergens tussen (kisten, statieven,...)
rug/spierpijnen (heffen/sleuren/slechte houding)
en de domste (vind ik persoonlijk):
tijdens het solderen van XLR's, de male kant vastouden aan de pinnetjes (voor degene die het nog niet begrijpen: die pinnetjes zijn goed warmtegeleidend !)
Heb zo meerdere keren kleine brandwondjes op m'n vingertoppen gehad.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## moderator

In reactie op Laserguy:

Ondanks veilig werken, naleving van arboregels en werk- cq rusttijden gebeuren er soms ongelukken. Soms ernstig, doorgaans met een afloop die ervoor zorgt dat je in het vervolg alerter bent.

Van de week een nieuwe collega die filters stond te snijden, had plankje op de grond gelegd, en snijden maar.
Even op gewezen dat we daar een syeteem voor hebben, past op de werkbank, kan je zonder kromme rug veilig snijden zonder risico dat je in je eigen lijf eindigt met een vies mesje.

Ik was van mening dat iedereen de juiste procedure wist, maar zat er dus naast.

Voordat ik de licht en geluidshandel in ging heb ik oa. gewerkt als verpleegkundige, hierbij flink wat traumagevallen voorbij zien komen waarbij vaklui betrokken waren.
Zoek de defenitie van "ongeval" eens op.
Ben blij dat je met gezond wantrouwen je collegae bekijkt, zou altijd zo moeten zijn!
Waak er wel voor dat je paranoia gaat worden, de situatie moet wel werkbaar blijven!

----------


## GuntherM

> No offence hoor maar zijn al deze stomme en onnodige ongelukjes gewoon niet te wijten aan concentratiegebrek of gebrek aan veiligheidszin? 
> In andere topics zit iedereen maar naar iedereen te roepen van "nee dat is niet veilig", maar uiteindelijk houdt niemand zich zelf aan die veiligheidsgedachte die ze iemand anders proberen opleggen blijkbaar.
> Bij een hele hoop van deze verhalen heb ik gedacht van: jongens had nou even nagedacht en vooruit gedacht... dan was dit allemaal te vermijden geweest.
> Fijn dat jullie zelf om jullie stommiteiten nu kunnen lachen maar bij heel wat van deze verhaaltjes had het veel erger kunnen aflopen... en aan de luchtigheid van sommige verhalen te zien hebben sommige mensen er blijkbaar niet uit geleerd...
> Ik krijg een beklemmend gevoel van dit topic... als op klus in de toekomst met iemand moet samenwerken zal ik hem of haar heel argwanend in de gaten houden...



Denk bij sommige gevallen dat het een kwestie is van gebrekkige communicatie, het verbranden van mijn handen bv. had alles te maken dat mijn collega er zeker van was dat de rookmachines nog niet hadden aan gestaan. Stroom was er idd af maar wel pas nadat ze 15 minuten hadden kunnen opwarmen. Zeer dom, maar ik had het wel aan mijn been.

----------


## showband

yep laserguy,

als er ongelukken gebeuren had je dat altijd kunnen voorkomen. En dan krijg je er nooit een. En degene die het overkomt heeft gewoon eigen schuld dikke bult. Want die heeft het niet voorkomen. 
De wereld is gewoon maakbaar en dat moet je even gewoon doen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Right.  :Cool: 

Altijd al zo geweest. *geeuw*  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

_Ik hou ook altijd alles tegelijk in de gaten. Dus je ziet alle mogelijke problemen van te voren aankomen. Ik snap niet dat ze dat niet toepassen bij rijexamens. Dan gebeuren er ook nooit meer auto ongelukken. Want dan let iedereen gewoon op alles. enz enz_

----------


## DJ_matthias

hier ook buiten de gewoonlijke builen en schrammen nog niet veel meegemaakt...
meestal door eigen "dom"heid  :Stick Out Tongue:  
bv een guill standvast maken en dan rechtkomen en in volle snelheid met je hoofd tegen de katrol vliegen... een filter verwisselen van een multipar die lichtjes gedimd aan stond, het was een donkere filter en had het niet gezien maar wel gevoeld dat hij aanstond! was lekker warm!

en ook bijna een duur ongelukje gehad... iemand had een clay packy Stagescan onstage gereden maar blijkbaar stonden er geen remmen op de flightcase (of vergeten opzetten), en met een niet waterpas podium begon het ding last te krijgen van de zwaartekracht en rolde het richting zijkant... net op tijd heen kunnen springen om het tegen te houden.

----------


## renevanh

Paar maandjes terug een vrachtwagen aan het laden. We kregen er met 4 man een kist niet helemaal goed op, en die moest toen terug naar beneden.

Persoon 1 kon er niet meer bij (stonden tegen de muur van de wagen), persoon 2 zat bijna klem, persoon 3 deed wat hij kon en persoon 4 (ik) stond achter de kist om hem op te vangen.

Die kist komt redelijk rustig naar beneden, maar vanaf een meter ofzo waren we opeens nog maar met 2 man en dat was te zwaar. Kist valt recht naar beneden (mijn handen er nog onder) en komt op z'n wielen terecht. Alles stond meteen stil, behalve mijn hoofd, met als gevolg dat ik met m'n voortand op het hoekprofiel eindig. Halve tand verpulverd...

Het heeft nooit pijn gedaan (zenuw is niet bloot geweest), maar het is wel ontzettend balen als je op je 20ste weet dat je de rest van je leven met een halve neptand/kroon rond moet lopen.

René

----------


## moderator

uit de categorie " near misses" 

lampen inhangen in een vast grid.
Lampen worden omhoog gehesen en ingehangen.

Collega hijst een niethammer 1KW in het grid, maar hangt die zonder het in de gaten te hebben op de gridbuis en niet erover....
Collega draait zich om en de niethammer schiet van de buis, ruime 4 meter naar beneden...gelukkig een leeg podium, maar de spot geheel naar de filistijnen...

----------


## Watt Xtra

> In reactie op Laserguy:
> 
> Ondanks veilig werken, naleving van arboregels en werk- cq rusttijden gebeuren er soms ongelukken. Soms ernstig, doorgaans met een afloop die ervoor zorgt dat je in het vervolg alerter bent.
> 
> Van de week een nieuwe collega die filters stond te snijden, had plankje op de grond gelegd, en snijden maar.
> Even op gewezen dat we daar een syeteem voor hebben, past op de werkbank, kan je zonder kromme rug veilig snijden zonder risico dat je in je eigen lijf eindigt met een vies mesje.
> 
> Ik was van mening dat iedereen de juiste procedure wist, maar zat er dus naast.
> 
> ...



zeer goed stukje tekst, weinig aantoe te voegen..

echter kijk ik liever niet argwanend naar een collega maar heb liever dat ik bijna blindelings op hem of haar kan vertrouwen. Maakt het werk een stuk fijner en vertrouwend.

Ook al leef je de meeste regels zo naar je hebt altijd wel eens een situatie waarin je toch net de regels overtreedt, of dat je naar het randje gaat, zeer dicht. 

moet je hoger werken, neem je een trap, heeft je collega nou net die trap in gebruik en je hoeft maar 40 cm omhaag, dan neem je toch stiekum die ene kist met rem?   En ben je toch blij als je collega naast te kist gaat staan als je je toch even moet uitrekken om ook dat laaste stukkie kabel netjes weg te leggen..

Dit zie ik liever als dat er een collega bij gaat staan vanaf een afstand en loopt te roepen: Dat moet je zo niet doen!! (je staat immers toch al op die kist.)

----------


## laserguy

> Dit zie ik liever als dat er een collega bij gaat staan vanaf een afstand en loopt te roepen: Dat moet je zo niet doen!! (je staat immers toch al op die kist.)



Dus je wéét dat je onveilig bezig bent en dan ga je ook nog van collega's verwachten dat ze je helpen??? OMG... wat een foute logica.
Kun je net zo goed zeggen: ok ik rijd in deze straat nu al 100 m tegen de toegelaten rijrichting in dus waarom zou ik ze dan niet verder uitrijden in plaats van te proberen te keren???
En dan verbaasd zijn dat dit topic over domme ongelukken al vrij lang begint te worden...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Vandaag nog...met twee man een case met 4 verlinde handtakels tippen op een andere, zelfde case..andere tiller was niet echt ervaren, roept "te zwaar!" en laat hem meteen uit zijn handen glijden terwijl zijn voet er nog half onder stond...houd zelf zulke cases altijd gewoon vast als ze gaan glijden, en kon hem zo net van zijn been/voet weghouden, maar zoals laserguy aanhaalt..dat was niet gebeurd als iedereen had nagedacht..maar ja..klein bakwagentje, niet ideaal, een uur zitten soezen als passagier..hoeveel redenen meer om niet na te denken zijn er ipv wel nadenken?

----------


## sompi

een verhaal dat bijna niemand gelooft maar ik ben er ooit in geslaagd mijn voet te breken door het oprollen van een hartingkabel .

gewoon stomweg de connector op mijn voet laten vallen .


enkele weken gips waren dat

----------


## showband

Op deze planeet lopen *mensen*.En een van de problemen met mensen is dat die niet 100% van de tijd gefocussed kunnen zijn. Dat die afgeleid kunnen raken. Of geconcentreert op iets terwijl de wereld om hen heen doorloopt. Dat de refelxen niet van iedereen gelijk zijn. Of het evenwichtsgevoel. Of zelfs de optimale tilhoogte voor iedereen gelijk is. Een beginnend griepje kan iemand minder alert maken. Of je kan gewoon eens een dagje stevige ruzie thuis hebben of geldproblemen.

Kortom ik stel dat personen zoals Laserguy die werken volgens de norm "als je alles doet zoals het hoort gaat het niet mis" En ook kennelijk daar ver genoeg in gaan om collega´s die daar in stuntelen niet te willen helpen. Met stip op de tweede plaats staan qua gevaar op het werk.

De echte prutsers staan een. Maar de mensen die alles "goed" doen en dan denken dat de kous daarmee af is heb ik liever niet als tech in mijn buurt.

Ik heb liever ervaren gasten die kijken net dat stapje verder.
In het bedrijfsleven heet dat "fout-tolerant sturen" Dus ook rekening houden en werken met de afwijkingen die optreden.
En deze staat haaks op de het door pennelikkers bedachte "total quality" denken. Waarbij je gewoon zorgt dat iedereen perfect werk afleverd en dan hoef je verder niets meer te doen want "alles was toch goed?".

Zeg eens eerlijk. Hoeveel, nog levende, mensen op dit forum gelooft het blindelings als een tech zegt "er staat geen spanning op hoor"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laserguy

> Maar de mensen die alles "goed" doen en dan denken dat de kous daarmee af is heb ik liever niet als tech in mijn buurt.



Als iedereen alles doet zoals het hoort zou deze wereld een heel wat mooier plekje zijn... voor ALLE mensen. Het is tegenwoordig de mode om nergens meer je verantwoordelijkheid voor te nemen, indien mogelijk alles op een ander af te schuiven. En als het dan een keer misgaat gaan we niet ons eigen gedrag in vraagstellen maar gaan we ons verstoppen achter drogredenen waarom we dit of dat gedaan hebben en het erge is dan nog dat we nog die drogredenen geloven ook omdat dat nu eenmaal veel simpeler is dan toegeven dat we fout zaten... 
Dat je dus mensen gaat bekritiseren die wel nog hun best proberen doen en hun verantwoordelijkheid nemen is sociaalmaatschappelijk gezien TOTAAL ONAANVAARDBAAR en op die manier werk je mee aan een maatschappij die die totaal vervreemdt van normen en waarden die ervoor zorgen dat het leven voor iedereen aangenaam kan zijn.
Als MENS vind ik zo een reactie dan ook diep bedroevend... en het voorspelt niet veel goeds voor onze maatschappij in de toekomst

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Dus je wéét dat je onveilig bezig bent en dan ga je ook nog van collega's verwachten dat ze je helpen??? OMG... wat een foute logica.
> Kun je net zo goed zeggen: ok ik rijd in deze straat nu al 100 m tegen de toegelaten rijrichting in dus waarom zou ik ze dan niet verder uitrijden in plaats van te proberen te keren???
> En dan verbaasd zijn dat dit topic over domme ongelukken al vrij lang begint te worden...



 
Ik neem aan dat je mijn tekst wel begrijpt??

ieder mens gaat wel eens tot aan de rand of net eroverheen..
Dan is het fijn dat je collega jou er op attendeert dat je het misschien wel eens anders zou moeten doen, maar wel op dat moment verder denkt en toch bij de case gaat staan. 

ach ja en 100% foutloos werken... succes.. Ik werk liever met verstand, volgens de regels of niet.

----------


## showband

> Als iedereen alles doet zoals het hoort zou deze wereld een heel wat mooier plekje zijn... voor ALLE mensen.



Mee eens. Maar na dat tegelspreukje is het tijd om weer aan het werk te gaan. En er ook rekening mee te houden dat er situaties bestaan die niet in de regels staan. Er staan nog steeds geen hekken om hete PAR lampen op drumrisers. En ik ben er wel tegenaan gewandeld bijvoorbeeld.




> Het is tegenwoordig de mode om nergens meer je verantwoordelijkheid voor te nemen, indien mogelijk alles op een ander af te schuiven. En als het dan een keer misgaat gaan we niet ons eigen gedrag in vraagstellen maar gaan we ons verstoppen achter drogredenen waarom we dit of dat gedaan hebben en het erge is dan nog dat we nog die drogredenen geloven ook omdat dat nu eenmaal veel simpeler is dan toegeven dat we fout zaten...



Ik ben nog zelden iemand tegengekomen die met zijn hoofd in de filterramen is gewandeld oid, die niet toegaf dat het enorm stom was. En dat hij beter moest uitkijken. Daartegenover denk ik inderdaad wel dat in het genoemde voorbeeld dat er een prutser op een wielkist gaat werken en jij gaat ernaast staan en en passief naar staan kijken tot het mis gaat. Dan hebben er twee schuld.




> Dat je dus mensen gaat bekritiseren die wel nog hun best proberen doen en hun verantwoordelijkheid nemen is sociaalmaatschappelijk gezien TOTAAL ONAANVAARDBAAR en op die manier werk je mee aan een maatschappij die die totaal vervreemdt van normen en waarden die ervoor zorgen dat het leven voor iedereen aangenaam kan zijn.



De reden van mijn kritiek is nou zuist dat jij kennelijk uitstekend weet hoe het hoort. Maar daar de grens legt. En er niets mee doet bij aanwezige anderen. Terwijl ik hoop jouw collega´s te helpen door je aan te sporen ook de problemen op te lossen die niet in de boekjes staan. Gezond verstand laat prevaleren boven wensen dat iedereen even de regels volgt en dan komt het vanzelf goed.




> Als MENS vind ik zo een reactie dan ook diep bedroevend... en het voorspelt niet veel goeds voor onze maatschappij in de toekomst



Ik hoop persoonlijk dat er juist in de toekomst een omslag komt. Dat we veilig werken omdat we heel thuis willen komen. En niet omdat het in de regels staat. Regels zijn een deel van het verhaal. Veiligheid komt van de mensen die het toepassen. Trouwens regels wijzigen, zijn niet in alle situaties de beste oplossing. En je hoeft zeker niet op nieuwe te wachten om ze toe te passen. Ik ben niet al te lang. Ik ben altijd blij als de minimale werkhoogte niet gehaald wordt bij zaken. Dan kan ik er net iets beter werken. Zo sue me.

----------


## laserguy

Klein misverstand hier blijkbaar: ik heb het nergens over 100% REGELS volgen hé!
Ik heb het over veiligheid en de SITUATIE beslist over wat veilig is en wat niet en NIET de regels! Ik hou mij gewoon aan wat veilig is... de ene keer zal dat perfect binnen de regels passen op een ander moment zal ik er waarschijnlijk ver over zitten. Regels zijn nodig voor mensen die zelf het verstand niet hebben om na te denken over situaties... dit biedt hen een stevig en duidelijk houvast. Zij leven naar de letter van de wet. De verstandiger mens leeft naar de geest van de wet en zal daar misschien wel eens een regel wat uit rekken maar altijd in het voordeel van wat het doel van die regel was... in deze discussie: meer veiligheid.





> Dan is het fijn dat je collega jou er op attendeert dat je het misschien wel eens anders zou moeten doen, maar wel op dat moment verder denkt en toch bij de case gaat staan.



Dus als iemand die zelfmoord wil plegen al met zijn hoofd in de strop staat even zeggen dat het niet juist is wat hij doet maar toch maar het stoeltje onder hem vandaan helpen schoppen... Snap er nu niemand hier dat dit voorbeeld gewoon TE gevaarlijk is. De ENIGE veilige oplossing in dit geval is tegen die man zeggen: kom van die kist af en haal een laddertje of ik haal hem wel voor je! Dit is de enige oplossing waarbij iedereen wint!

----------


## moderator

oke...prima, er wordt duidelijk anders over ongelukken en de vermoedelijke oorzaken gedacht door verschillende deelnemers.

Na deze vaststelling kunnen we weer door naar de pijnlijke gebeurtenissen.

----------


## nielsb

Ook nog uit mijn veiligheidsschoen loze periode, beachpartytje gedraaid, tijdens afbreken gewoon de slippers aangehouden natuurlijk. Bij laden van de aanhanger komt mn versterkerrack naar beneden zeilen en natuurlijk bovenop mijn grote teen. Gevolg is dat ik paar dagen lang kloppingen in mn teen had en ik een half jaar met zo zwart/blauwe teennagel heb rondgelopen... Dan weet je niet hoe snel je veiligheidsschoenen moet halen...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik moet zeggen dat ik (ff afkloppen) nooit echt brokken heb gemaakt.
enige is wel verschillende keren blauwe duim van het tussen kisten komen.(handschoennen bij laden vind ik maar nix)..

weleens door mijn rug gegaan en uitgegleden, maar het echte leed is mij tot nog toe bespaard gebleven (nogmaals afkloppen)

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Die keer dat ik een modeshow aan het bouwen was en een poot van een statief op mijn teen liet vallen. Gelukkig had ik werkschoenen aan en de poot viel op de stalen neus, maar toch deed het heeel erg zeer. Schoen direct uit en ik zag een rode sok. Bleek dat mijn teennagel achter  het randje van mijn sok was blijven steken en door de klap is de nagel bijna totaal afgescheurd. 

Of, wie kent het niet, de keren dat je een multi aan het oprollen ben en je krijgt een harting16 vol in je kruis.

----------


## vasco

Spijt mij zeer Laserguy maar als ik op de grond aan een tafel sta verwacht ik van licht(nicht)jongens dat ze hun vak verstaan en niet dat het statief omlazert. Ook een toneelmeester kan gewoon even wachten todat hij een seintje krijgt natuurlijk.

Maar het zal mijn eigen schuld wel zijn.

----------


## Funmaker

> Of, wie kent het niet, de keren dat je een multi aan het oprollen ben en je krijgt een harting16 vol in je kruis.



bij het fanatiek en snel oprollen durft dat nog wel eens gebeuren ja  :Smile: 

en dan natuurlijk de nodige builen door niet bukken uitsteeksels enzo (en ik ben dan ook nog vrij klein ook)

ow en een keer ne vinger bij het inladen tussen  trussen doet ook wel pijn met ne blauw paars zwarte nagel als gevolg...

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

> Of, wie kent het niet, de keren dat je een multi aan het oprollen ben en je krijgt een harting16 vol in je kruis.



 
Ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben  :Wink: . Trouwens niet alleen bij harting, ook stekkerdozen, (CEEform) stekkers, rst blokken en alles anders wat er aan het einde van een kabel zit gaat het weleens mis...

----------


## TristanAV

Onlangs nog een stuk truss op m`n vinger gehad. Mijn vriendlijke collega duwde hem om tegen de de kist met m`n vinger er tussen. Het is erg blauw nu. Verder buiten de standaard sneetjes en blauwe plekken weinig te lijden gehad.

----------


## AH

Paar weken geleden van een helling op Texel afgelopen, Enkel gebroken.
In den Helder meteen even wat Rigging hardware laten monteren. :Big Grin:

----------

